# Opinion's Flux SE30's



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My other boy is wanting to try these bindings:

*Flux SE30*










We are all type of riders, park, jumps and groomers, no powder.
I think he really wants to concentrate on park this coming year but they still need to be versatile.

Can you guys share your opinions on these, OH Burton Blunt is his board.

-Slyder


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TT30 is the binding you want, IMO.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My other boy wanted those but the guy at the store suggested the ds30 over the tt30 any thoughts there as well???


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's what I thought.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Flux TT30 Used and Reviewed

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Flux DS30 Used and Reviewed

My favorite bindings are Raiden Zeros.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have read many reviews and these just seem so close to each other. I still feel that the DS30 have a more flexible high back then the TT30's, am I on the right thought there?? 

linvillegorge I was kinda thinking this along your lines, but also probably can't go wrong with either binding....

-Slyder


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's the main difference. The frame is just a hair stiffer on the TT30's too.


----------

